# Can ATITool officially be labled as abandonware?



## 003 (Sep 2, 2008)

It has been _five months_ since W1zzard made his last post in the ATITool forum, which can be found here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=728647#post728647

He has simply dropped off the face of the ATITool forum, although he remains active in  others, and even on other software. Since that last post, he has not made a single reference to ATITool in any way, shape or form.

I guess I'd like to ask W1zzard a single question, and get a conclusive response:

*Have you discontinued further development of ATITool?*

Please, please give me, and everybody else who has been holding their breath a conclusive answer to this question. If yes, then we can stop holding our breath. If no, we can continue.

But I feel that it is not fair to drop ATITool without a single word on the matter. I know you're not being paid to develop it. But still, it would just be common courtesy to let us know if it is dead or not.

If it is dead, would you consider releasing the source code so others can work on it?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

WTF!  NO!  ATI is not abandonware.  W1z would sue you if you called it your own.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2008)

w1z is working on a new release its not going to be atitool i believe he is changing the name


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 2, 2008)

didn't i see a post someplace where he talked about this?


----------



## 003 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would never try to claim ATITool. I don't even know how to program. But the fact remains that it has been over five months since W1zzard had made so much as a single comment or reference regarding ATITool.

All I really want to know, straight from W1zzard's own mouth, is the answer to my bolded question.

If I know there will be future releases, I will likely donate.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, he talked about ATITool's successor, which he is currently working on.  I think he even mentioned it in one of the video card reviews, I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_9800_GTX_Plus_Amp_Edition/27.html



> To find the maximum overclock of our card we used a combination of *ATITool's successor (work in progress)* and our benchmarking suite.


----------



## 003 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool... that is very vague though. Is he drifting away from ATI as the main focus? Will dual 4870X2s ever be supported by anything?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the idea is going to be that it will be a named something generic. Its called atitool but works on both nvidia and ati cards.
Something like rivatuner meets Furmark. probably.
It might even by that Wizz makes all the TPU software into one Everest like Package/suite


----------

